# Lüfterlautstärke bei EVGA AIO Wasserkühlung



## micha30111 (27. August 2017)

*Lüfterlautstärke bei EVGA AIO Wasserkühlung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin jetzt etwa 3 Monate Besitzer einer AIO Wakü für meine 1080ti ( auch von EVGA ). Leider wird diese in den letzten Tagen immer lauter, soll heißen, der Lüfter wird immer lauter. Hatte jemand von Euch diese Problematik auch schon?

Habe bereits mit dem EVGA Support kontaktiert, aber der Support Mitarbeiter hat offensichtlich meine Problematik nicht verstanden - seine Antwort bezog sich auf Spulenfiepen bei der Grafikkarte.

Falls hier jemand ist, der diesen AIO auch hat, und diese Problematik kennt wäre ich für Antworten sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße,

Micha


----------



## tsd560ti (27. August 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlautstärke bei EVGA AIO Wasserkühlung*

Sicher, dass die Geräusche von einem der Lüfter kommen? 

Ich habe bisher öfters gehört, dass die Pumpen der AIOs mit der Zeit aufgeben.   Die Pumpe sollte wohl in den GPU-Block integriert sein.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. August 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlautstärke bei EVGA AIO Wasserkühlung*

Ob es die Lüfter sind kann man ja testen... einfach mal anhalten und dann lauschen.


----------



## micha30111 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlautstärke bei EVGA AIO Wasserkühlung*

Ja ich bin sicher. Ich habe am Freitag neue Hardware verbaut. Die Lautstärke kommt vom Lüfter. Normalerweise steht der PC halt unterm Tisch,  da nehme ich das normalerweise nicht so wahr, allerdings stand er nach dem Umbau neben mir so dass ich die genaue Quelle der Lautstärke klar orten konnte


----------



## tsd560ti (27. August 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlautstärke bei EVGA AIO Wasserkühlung*

Welcher der beiden ist es denn,  der auf der Karte oder der am Radiator? 

Lagerschäden am Lüfter mag es ebenso geben,  einfach mal EVGA anschreiben ob sie dir Ersatzteile schicken können wenn du dir den Einbau zutraust,  dann musst du nicht auf ne neue Karte haben.  

Bei Pickup&Return wäre es egal, dann gleich RMA und tauschen.  Nen kaputtes Lager wird ja nicht besser.


----------



## micha30111 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlautstärke bei EVGA AIO Wasserkühlung*

Es ist der am Radiator. Habe das ganze oben montiert, und der Austausch dürfte sich an sich recht simpel gestalten. Ich hoffe nur, die wollen nicht das ganze Teil tauschen - mir würde ein neuer Lüfter - total reichen. Ich habe nämlich nach Freitag gerade keine Lust wieder groß mit dem Schrauben zu starten...

Ansonsten macht die Kühlung ja nen guten Job. Die Karte bleibt kühl und wenn ich mal die Notwendigkeit sehe zu übertakten, hat die Karte auch entsprechendes Potential


----------



## tsd560ti (27. August 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlautstärke bei EVGA AIO Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde mal einfach EVGA anschreiben/anrufen,  die haben auch schon in größeren  Serviceaktionen Backplates zum selbst montieren (war das bei der 970er? ) oder ähnliches versendet.


----------



## micha30111 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlautstärke bei EVGA AIO Wasserkühlung*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich würde mal einfach EVGA anschreiben/anrufen,  die haben auch schon in größeren  Serviceaktionen Backplates zum selbst montieren (war das bei der 970er? ) oder ähnliches versendet.


Danke für den Tipp.  Angeschrieben habe ich schon, nur hatte der Mitarbeiter mich dezent falsch verstanden. Ich werde morgen mal da anrufen [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

